
COVID-19 Latest Statistics - RyanShook
https://www.worldometers.info/coronavirus/
======
Thereminist
(Shameless plug alert) I made a simpler version of a COVID-19 dashboard based
on the Worldometer data. Currently updated every 30 min. I hope it can be
useful to some of you. [https://coronavirus.gg/](https://coronavirus.gg/)

~~~
RyanShook
Nice visualizations. Does Worldometer have an API? What did you use to make
the graphs?

~~~
Thereminist
Thanks sir, I used react-chartjs ([https://github.com/reactjs/react-
chartjs](https://github.com/reactjs/react-chartjs)). I am scraping/parsing the
website every 30 min for now and then storing the result in a NoSQL db and
exposing the result as an API for my frontend. Maybe letting others use my API
would be helpful (well, you could use it without my consent without much
trouble I guess hehe).

------
Causality1
It still baffles me why any nation deliberately brought infected people across
the border into their country.

